# Trooper Anthony Raspa



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Trooper*
*Anthony Raspa*
New Jersey State Police, New Jersey

End of Watch: Saturday, May 30, 2015

*Bio & Incident Details*
*Age:* 25

*Tour:* 1 year, 7 months

*Badge #* 7425

*Cause:* Automobile accident

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Share this memorial:
   

Trooper Anthony Raspa was killed in a vehicle crash on I-195 near mile marker 9 in Monmouth County, New Jersey, at approximately 12:48 am.

His patrol car he was driving struck a deer in the travel lane, and then left the roadway and collided with a tree. He and his partner were both transported to CentraState Hospital where he succumbed to his injuries.

Trooper Raspa had served with the New Jersey State Police for 19 months.










Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:

Colonel Joseph Fuentes
New Jersey State Police
PO Box 7068
West Trenton, NJ 08628

Phone: (609) 882-2000

Leave a Reflection · Update Memorial

Read more: http://www.odmp.org/officer/22497-trooper-anthony-raspa#ixzz3beUhzpSP


----------



## Fuzzywuzzy (Aug 15, 2013)

RIP Brother Raspa.


----------



## tallwill88 (Aug 17, 2014)

RIP Trooper. NJSP runs two-man cars?


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

Rest in peace, Trooper


----------

